
Elon Musk abandons plan to take Tesla private - jacquesm
https://money.cnn.com/2018/08/25/news/companies/elon-musk-tesla-public/index.html
======
greenyoda
Extensive discussion of original source:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17839329](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17839329)

